# color descriptions for boer kids



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So I haven't had Boers all that long. I am a ABGA member but it doesn't really tell you anything other "traditional " or "paint".
I have a buckling that has a traditional / correct head, but I was really going over him today and he has a spot about the size of my thumbnail on his inner thigh almost on his belly. No other markings than that one spot. 
So, is he traditional / correct? Or is he a paint?
His mother is registered "correct" but she has 2 spots the size of a nickel. One on her knee the other on a hind toe. 
His dad is registered correct with cape, but he has two toe spots and a spot near his sheath.

What is the correct way to describe the kids when registering them if they have traditional heads and only 1 or two tiny spots?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He would be traditional


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree, traditional. I think I recall reading on the ABGA that paint would be more than a 3 or 4 inch square sploch of color anywhere on the white on the body.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, traditional.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't think ABGA cares what you put in the color description. I'm serious, they will put on the papers whatever you write down on the application. For traditionals I've seen "traditional", "correct" and "perfect". I've seen "paint" , and all matter of detailed descriptions and lack of detail. And (here's my proof) I've seen bible versus in the color description.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> I don't think ABGA cares what you put in the color description. I'm serious, they will put on the papers whatever you write down on the application. For traditionals I've seen "traditional", "correct" and "perfect". I've seen "paint" , and all matter of detailed descriptions and lack of detail. And (here's my proof) I've seen bible versus in the color description.


Too funny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you! Also what color has the best market where you live? Like black, dappled, solid red, traditional, paint, etc?
All the breeders where I live are nuts for paint Boers, but I like the traditional better, as far as fullbloods go. For fun I like the black and the dappled.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

The colored goats tend to sell better here


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They really dont care what you put down but you want to put the right thing down for when/if you sell that animal or the people will think you are trying to not give them the right papers. For non-show/reg. animals, just breeding stock for meat goats, they like the red heads best. But I did check on a 'fancy' sale and they had this dappled doeling, she was only 50% and she went for $1000, I could not belive that. Her body was not ugly by any means, but still they had nicer looking does that went for less then that.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Good, high quality, correct goats sell the best, regardless of color.


----------

